# Some warm pics to make you feel better



## webbie (Feb 24, 2014)

Visiting the family in sunny FL...


----------



## begreen (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow that landscape sure has grown since I was last down there. Watch out for them man-o-wars, they have a nasty sting.


----------



## webbie (Feb 24, 2014)

begreen said:


> Wow that landscape sure has grown since I was last down there. Watch out for them man-o-wars, they have a nasty sting.



Russians are buying all those condos in the tall towers - and they are never there! Oligarchy gone wild. South and Central Americans (the .01%) are buying many of the rest. 

Tell you this much. Middle Americans aren't buying them (new building a few doors down starts at $1800 per sq ft, so 3.6M for a 2,000 sq ft condo).

Rolls Royces down here all over the place! Really! One signaled me yesterday to take a parking space I was leaving....


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 24, 2014)

webbie said:


> Rolls Royces down here all over the place!



With Uzies in the trunk.


----------



## webbie (Feb 24, 2014)

Funny - a car was off the side of the road and I thought of stopping and seeing if they needed help. Then I remembered where I was. In florida, most everyone keeps a couple firearms in the car or carries and if someone knocks on the window....BAAMMMM......

Don't pick up hitchhikers either.


----------



## begreen (Feb 24, 2014)

> Then I remembered where I was. In florida, most everyone keeps a couple firearms in the car or carries and if someone knocks on the window....BAAMMMM...... Don't pick up hitchhikers either.


But they eat living flesh...


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 24, 2014)

Why do I keep thinking of Al Pachino?


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 25, 2014)

What coast is that? East or west?

In the 1980s the banks on south FL took more cash deposits than the federal reserve did. They were building Mercedes dealerships left and right while the rest of the country was struggling financially. 

We sold our house (I was a kid) I remember it being a big deal cause the buyer paid cash. Cash, as in showed up to the closing with a brief case of cash. Lol.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 25, 2014)

Ahhh...
We go to Puerto Rico in May. Can't wait.
The wife is off to Vegas with her mom this week to enjoy somewhat warmer weather. I will be outside in the colder than normal temps all weekend, but I'm firing the kiln so hopefully I can stay warm.


----------



## webbie (Feb 25, 2014)

This is looking North from the top of Miami Beach (Bal Harbor).....


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 25, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Ahhh...
> We go to Puerto Rico in May. Can't wait.
> The wife is off to Vegas with her mom this week to enjoy somewhat warmer weather. I will be outside in the colder than normal temps all weekend, but I'm firing the kiln so hopefully I can stay warm.


 

Where in PR? My wife absolutely loves Old San Juan . . . it's the old architecture and history there . . . says the old city reminds her a bit of Europe.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 25, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Where in PR? My wife absolutely loves Old San Juan . . . it's the old architecture and history there . . . says the old city reminds her a bit of Europe.


Old SJ is nice. Parts are pretty touristy, but you can still really find some good grub. Last time we stayed in SJ- we walked around and asked one of the locals where they would eat and had some excellent chow in a great little dive of a restaurant.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 25, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Old SJ is nice. Parts are pretty touristy, but you can still really find some good grub. Last time we stayed in SJ- we walked around and asked one of the locals where they would eat and had some excellent chow in a great little dive of a restaurant.


 

I like to wander off early in the morning before folks are up and explore . . . you get to see a lot more . . . plus I get to hang out with the OSJ feral cat population.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Feb 25, 2014)

Question for anyone familiar with Florida roads. What is up with the roads signs/names? The majority of the roads we encountered were named one thing on the left side, another on the right. Is that a leftover from the Hatfield's & Mccoy's or what? (I know that was in West Virginia & Kentucky). This is my side of the line, that is your side of the line? Very confusing to say the least, never again without a GPS!, & while I am at it, why hide half of the signs behind a tree/bush?


----------



## CenterTree (Feb 25, 2014)

*Some warm pics to make you feel better*:

Rats, I thought this was gonna be the _SPORTS ILLUSTRATED _Swimwear thread.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 25, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Question for anyone familiar with Florida roads. What is up with the roads signs/names? The majority of the roads we encountered were named one thing on the left side, another on the right. Is that a leftover from the Hatfield's & Mccoy's or what? (I know that was in West Virginia & Kentucky). This is my side of the line, that is your side of the line? Very confusing to say the least, never again without a GPS!, & while I am at it, why hide half of the signs behind a tree/bush?



http://cuban-exile.com/doc_201-225/doc0218.html


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2014)

Miami always was a rough place.
This is the classic "im lounging in the sun and ur freezin ur butts off thread"  well have fun web,the cold will probably still be here when you get back.  Zero friday morning


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks BB that helps to explain it. We were in Orlando & it has likely continued to move north since it's beginning.


----------



## webbie (Feb 26, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Miami always was a rough place.
> This is the classic "im lounging in the sun and ur freezin ur butts off thread"  well have fun web,the cold will probably still be here when you get back.  Zero friday morning



Here's another pic I took....this is an area frequented by our friendly Canucks......


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 26, 2014)

This was Clearwater beach on the west coast last winter.

I am so envious of your current geographical situation.


----------



## webbie (Feb 26, 2014)

My current geo position is back freezing my ..... off....


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome back. You need a wood stove.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 26, 2014)

I can't find his Super Cedars video but I bet it was the last time he lit a wood stove.


----------



## webbie (Feb 27, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I can't find his Super Cedars video but I bet it was the last time he lit a wood stove.



Thinking.....lit my pellet stove a lot with the Supers....it had an ignitor, but I never thought it worked too well. Funny, I live in the middle of cold country and MA is probably one of the biggest wood burning states, but almost no one around has a wood stove. This is simply because my neighbors are all older now.......lots of them HAD wood stoves when they were younger and poorer. 

I almost put one in but I missed that $1500 tax credit thing. That was enough to get me thinking.....(no chimney, fireplace or even an easy way to put one in - I was almost ready to do a full masonry heater with chimney structure!).


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 27, 2014)

webbie said:


> Here's another pic I took....this is an area frequented by our friendly Canucks......
> View attachment 128507


Well THAT place dont look too rough.........
OK rub it in ......rub it in.    Im tempted to go visit my sister in Merritt Island but its only 64 there today.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 27, 2014)

When you get old you dont have a whole lot of things to do, so you would have MORE time to sit and enjoy a good fire show . IMHO and 2c


----------



## boomhour (Feb 27, 2014)

This is the only warm pic that will make me happy and still 2.5 months to launch or so.   I should have bought an ice breaker.


----------



## webbie (Feb 27, 2014)

Yep, I'm hoping to launch by Memorial Day......
I did rent a Hobie for an hour down there - same place has paddle boards, kayaks, etc.....
http://www.miamicatamarans.com/hobie-cats.html


----------

